# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Koffie verkleint risico op prostaatkanker

## FRANCOIS580

Koffie verkleint risico op prostaatkanker 


*Tot voor kort werden aan koffie veel meer gezondheidsnadelen dan voordelen verbonden. Daar komt nu stilaan maar zeker verandering in. Inderdaad, wetenschappers aan de Harvard School of Public Health kwamen tijdens recente onderzoeken tot de vaststelling dat mannelijke koffiedrinkers een veel kleiner risico lopen op het ontwikkelen van prostaatkanker dan hun niet koffiedrinkende leeftijdsgenoten. Dat is bijzonder goed nieuws voor het stijgend aantal mannen die in ons land met prostaatkanker krijgen af te rekenen rekenen. Bij ons is prostaatkanker de meest voorkomende kanker bij mannen. Maar liefst tien procent van hen loopt een verhoogd risico. Prostaatkanker komt relatief vaak voor bij oudere mannen, vanaf vijftig. Prostaatkanker kan echter op gelijk welke leeftijd toeslaan. Recent achterhaalden wetenschappers dat prostaatkanker ook erfelijk bepaald wordt.*

Voor hun recent onderzoek volgden de onderzoekers bijna vijftigduizend Amerikaanse mannen die dagelijks de hoeveelheid koffie ze dronken stipt optekenden. Prostaatkanker bleek achteraf ruim twintig procent minder voor te komen bij koffiedrinkers die aangaven dagelijks méér dan zes tassen te drinken, en dit in vergelijking met zij die minder of helemaal geen koffie dronken. Het meest voorkomende en dodelijke type prostaatkanker bleek zelfs zestig procent minder voor te komen bij veelvuldige koffiedrinkers. Hoe meer koffie je dagelijks drinkt, hoe kleiner het risico op het ontstaat van prostaatkanker.

*Antioxydanten verantwoordelijk?*

Naast cafeïne zijn ook antioxydanten rijkelijk aanwezig in koffie, en volgens de Amerikaanse wetenschapperes zijn het meer dan waarschijnlijk deze die het risico op prostaatkanker doen afnemen. Antioxydanten worden steeds belangrijk in de strijd tegen kanker en andere levensbedreigende ziekten. Ze beschermen je lichaam tegen de vrije radicalen die je lichaam binnendringen, je ziek maken en je verouderingsproces sterk beïnvloeden.


*Levensstijl bepaald ontstaan prostaatkanker*

Prostaatkanker komt veruit het meest voor in Amerika en Europa. Zo hebben Aziatische mannen maar liefst honderd keer minder kans op het ontwikkelen van prostaatkanker dan zijn Amerikaanse of zijn Europese leeftijdsgenoot. Daaruit besloten wetenschappers reeds eerder dat deze vorm van kanker voor het grootst deel bepaald wordt door onze voedinsgewoonten en onze levensstijl. Aziaten eten weinig of geen verzadigde vetten afkomstig van dierlijke producten, maar heel wat meer groenten, fruitn noten en soja- producten. 

*Symptomen prostaatproblemen* 

﻿Moet je dikwijls plassen en heb je daarbij pijn en/of een branderig gevoel of is er bloed in je urine of in.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Cardiologen gaan dit dan weer tegenspreken omdat veel koffie het risico op hart en vaatziekten vergroot... 

't Ja je moet keuzes maken in het leven dan, ofwel hart- en vaatziekten ofwel prostaatkanker ?

Mannen moeten eens leren leven op een bepaalde leeftijd zoals vrouwen, elk jaar een medisch onderzoek, niet van de borsten of de baarmoeder maar wel van de prostaat. 
Een bloedafname en een medisch onderzoek van 5 minuten kan hun leven redden maar mannen houden niet van dit soort onderzoek.... en ook veel vroeger beginnen met zich te laten onderzoeken, voorgesteld wordt vanaf de leeftijd van 50 jaar. 

Mijn uroloog heeft vastgesteld dat dit zeker 10 jaar jonger zou moeten gebeuren. Gewoon een bloedonderzoek is voldoende om te kijken of de prostaatwaarden niet gestegen zijn, daarvoor hoef je nog geen inwendig onderzoek te laten doen. 

Bij mijn broer is het vastgesteld op zijn 50ste door een eenvoudige bloedafname op het werk, hij kwam met mensen in aanraking en daardoor kreeg hij jaarlijks een check up en zo hebben ze het hem op tijd kunnen vertellen. Zijn prostaat is niet weggenomen maar er zijn een soort buisjes ingestoken, minieme buisjes dan die straling afgaven gedurende x aantal jaar, zou het hem moeten vragen hoe lang die dingens straling afgaven. 

De wetenschap spreekt zichzelf soms serieus tegen, volgens mijn cardio mag ik niet meer roken, slecht voor mijn hart, dat weet ik ook wel, volgens de gastro-enteroloog mag ik gerust mijn peuk blijven opsteken omdat nicotine de darmtransit bevordert.. en nu gaan ze ook koffiedrinken promoten om prostaatkanker te voorkomen ? 
Volgens mij zit er ergens een hoge piet in een pharma bedrijf maar ook in een koffiebranderij die zijn inkomen ziet verminderen.... 
En als er in Azië 100 keer minder prostaatkanker voorkomt dan is er eigenlijk geen prostaatkanker te bespeuren of zie ik het mis ?

----------


## Flogiston

Het probleem is dat dergelijke onderzoeken zich op één stukje van de puzzel richten. Daar komt bij dat een persartikel ook nog eens heel beperkt moet zijn. De ruimte (hoeveelheid woorden) is namelijk beperkt, en de lezer is geen medisch expert. In een persbericht lees je dus een klein gedeelte van één enkel puzzelstukje van een heel grote puzzel.

Geen wonder dat je dan een gedeeltelijke waarheid leest.

Waarheid, nog steeds - maar wel een gedeeltelijke waarheid. Om die op waarde te schatten, heb je inzicht nodig in de totale puzzel.

En zeg nou zelf: alles in de natuur is een evenwicht. En dus een afweging.

Daarom is het helemaal niet zo gek dat koffie twee effecten tegelijk heeft. Aan de ene kant kan het slecht zijn voor het hart, aan de andere kant kan het goed helpen tegen prostaatkanker.

Het idee dat een stof ofwel 100% goed is, ofwel 100% slecht, is een primitief idee dat je alleen nog tegenkomt in sommige alternatieve kringen.

Bij de koffie is het dus een afweging. Drink je een klein beetje, dan is het een ietsiepietsie slecht voor het hart. Zeg, voor het gemak, 1% verslechtering. Als dat kleine beetje koffie tegelijk een 5% verbetering geeft voor de kansen op prostaatkanker, dan is het dus zinvol een beetje koffie te drinken. Tenzij je hart al zwak is, dan kan die 1% wel eens teveel zijn, en moet je om die reden maar afzien van de 5% verbetering voor de prostaat.

Ziehier: een afweging.

Ga je meer koffie drinken, dan wordt het snel belastender voor het hart. Zeg 7% verslechtering. Voor de prostaat was dat kleine beetje koffie al goed, en meer koffie biedt slechts beperkt extra voordeel. Zeg 7% verbetering, in plaats van de 5% die we al hadden. Conclusie: wat meer koffie drinken kan best, je belast je hart en je helpt je prostaat, en beide houden elkaar in evenwicht.

Ga je nog meer koffie drinken, dan wordt het veel belastender voor het hart - zeg 15% verslechtering. Voor de prostaat haal je nog maar weinig extra winst - zeg 8% in totaal. Daarom is veel koffie drinken slecht: je belast je hart behoorlijk, terwijl de prostaat er geen extra voordeel van heeft.

Nu is het bovenstaande natuurlijk een extreem gesimplificeerd voorbeeld, maar het geeft wel aan hoe het werkt. Niet alleen met koffie, maar met alles wat we eten en drinken, en zelfs met alles wat we doen.

Alles is een afweging.

En zo komt het dus, dat het ene onderzoek een positief effect vindt, terwijl een ander onderzoek een negatief effect vindt. Beide hebben gelijk.

Maar voor de gewone consument wordt het wel verwarrend. Dat komt doordat bovenstaand verhaal er niet bij wordt gezet - vanwege het al genoemde ruimtegebrek, en omdat de kranten en tijdschriften denken dat de lezers niet zijn geïnteresseerd in dergelijke "complexe details" - terwijl het eigenlijk helemaal niet zo ingewikkeld is.

----------

